# So cute



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok Folks, who has a special home for this cutie pie.
She will be ready in about a weeks time, need vet check, vaccines etc first but happy to take enquiries for her.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Paws crossed she finds a home soon CC

Thst pic is adorable x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Very scrummy. I thought she was 1 of yours when you posted this pic last time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No shes not mine although i would like to keep her but cant keep all the rescue kittens.
She did have a home to go to yesterday but they cancelled 2 hours after they was meant to arrive.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

For gods sake whats the matter with people. :mad2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Probably best they didnt take her then change their minds in a week or so as it wouldnt have been fair on her, somebody is going to be very lucky, she is adorable and very affectionate.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i was just thinking that you had said she had a home ready for her then spotted your posted about them not turning up. someone better will come along CC for her i'm sure


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: she is gorgeous, lovely colouring!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_How pretty, and as said, her colouring is beautiful,im sure she will be booked very soon,keep us posted._


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

This little one caught my eye the other week when you posted her photo. I would love nothing more than to take her  but my OH wont let me have any more. 

I bet she will find a forever home soon - she is rather scrummy!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Like i always say, if begging doesnt work, get rid of oh.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Like i always say, if begging doesnt work, get rid of oh.


Then you'd be rehoming me and several cats  it his house! I go back to uni in October, I'm trying to tell him it would be a perfect time to get 2 more kittens as I would be around more! But he says we can't fit two more into the house and I can't afford it...... But I'm working on him!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Like i always say, if begging doesnt work, get rid of oh.


haha,. I keep telling other half 7 cats is an odd number, we should really get a number 8 to even it up.and i keep promising to stop at 8........


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, you are stuffed then if he owns the house, you will have to beg more.

CM, dont see enough of the beautiful summer, how is she.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ok Folks, who has a special home for this cutie pie.
> She will be ready in about a weeks time, need vet check, vaccines etc first but happy to take enquiries for her.


She's so beautiful! She looks like a cloud. Funny how luxuriant ear hair is so repellent in humans but so gorgeous on cats! Does she come with the bowl? Perfect for those who may have to talk their OHs into having another cat. "But she won't take up much room! We can just put her in her bowl!"


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She can go with the bowl if it helps.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, you are stuffed then if he owns the house, you will have to beg more.
> 
> CM, dont see enough of the beautiful summer, how is she.


_Summer is showing her true self,  Nikki told me i would have my hands full with this one, but oh no, me thinking shes a tabby/tortie, so cant be as bad as a REAL tortie.....WRONG !!!!!! shes worse, .... hides under settee, grabs feet and sinks her teeth and claws in, making me scream and spill my tea all over laptop !! she hides behind doors springing into action as you walk through ,straight for your feet, making you trip, scream or drop what ever you are carrying !!!!! she steals from your plate as quick as lightning, gets in cupboards,and hides, so you think she has escaped, sending every human into panic mode.shes a devil, but looks like butter wouldnt melt....._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ha Ha, Summer has you under her paws already, love it, she is very beautiful, are you sure its all summer's fault, your not teasing her with your feet and just blaming her are you. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Little bundle of joy has a viewing friday.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC your kitten is beautifull I am glad she has a viewing tomorrow I hope she finds her forever home 

Viv. Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _Summer is showing her true self,  Nikki told me i would have my hands full with this one, but oh no, me thinking shes a tabby/tortie, so cant be as bad as a REAL tortie.....WRONG !!!!!! shes worse, .... hides under settee, grabs feet and sinks her teeth and claws in, making me scream and spill my tea all over laptop !! she hides behind doors springing into action as you walk through ,straight for your feet, making you trip, scream or drop what ever you are carrying !!!!! she steals from your plate as quick as lightning, gets in cupboards,and hides, so you think she has escaped, sending every human into panic mode.shes a devil, but looks like butter wouldnt melt....._


Summer is gorgeous I don't believe for one minute she pounces out on you lol   

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vivien said:


> Summer is gorgeous I don't believe for one minute she pounces out on you lol
> 
> Viv xx


_your welcome to pop in for coffee, and see for yourself, she looks like an angel, but she isnt lol.:001_tongue: Hows your little man doing now, all ok i hope xxxxx_


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

She is lovely! Hope the viewing on Friday leads to her forever home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Little cutie pie back up for adoption.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Little cutie pie back up for adoption.


Ahhh, what a pity. Keeping paws and fingers crossed here that her new slave is found v soon xx


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Little cutie pie back up for adoption.


O no  she will find her perfect forever home soon tho!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes she will find her special home, she is just waiting to choose this herself little madam.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yes she will find her special home, she is just waiting to choose this herself little madam.


:lol: a diva then


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well after a few failed attempts to find a home for this cutie pie, she keeps running away and giving me cuddles, i have now decided her new home will remain with me. 

Yes i am now officially the mad cat lady.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha ha - sometimes they choose you and you have no say in the matter. She knows she is in just the best place!


----------

